# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  PREGUNTAS PARA LA PRIMERA QUEDADA ESPAÑOLA

## Ricky Berlin

Bueno, he creado este post para ver cuanta gente está dispuesta a venir y/o colaborar en la Quedada española. Para postear aquí, quiero que me rellenéis este formulario. 

*1. Ciudad de donde eres* 
*2. ¿Donde quieres que se realice la primera quedada? Elige entre Madrid o Barcelona*. La primera la realizaremos en una de estas dos.
*3. ¿Estarías dispuesto a pagar una cantidad para ayudar a los organizadores? ¿Cuánto?* Este dinero podría destinarse al alquiler de local o a la compra de premios, depende de los organizadores.
*4. ¿Querrías ser organizador de la Quedada?*  en principio sólo lo serás si eres de la ciudad seleccionada, pero tb puedes ser organizador siendo de otra ciudad.
*5. ¿Qué te gustaría hacer en la quedada?*  Puedes poner varias, por ejemplo street magic, que se alquile un local para actuar, ir de bares, ir de teatros, hacer el turista, etc
*6. ¿Que fechas te gustaría que fueran?*  intentaremos que la primera sea este año, pero no puede ser ya por cuestiones de tiempo, así que pon un margen de 2 meses como mínimo.
*7. Propón un nombre para la quedada Española*  

1.	Barcelona
2.	Indiferente
3.	Si, 10€
4.	Si
5.	Un poco de todo
6.	Primavera u Otoño.
7.	Magic Party ESP (coña con baraja Zener… :p)
                FP (Fantasy Party...)

Os recuerdo que estos datos son genéricos para que tengamos un poco de visión global de cuanta gente podría acudir. 

Mi idea de una quedada perfecta seria lograr un fin de semana con el alquiler de algún espacio municipal (como las cocheras de sants o el casinet de hostafrancs") donde poder dormir y asearse para minimizar costes, así como usarlo como lugar de encuentro y de actuación.

Pero claro, todo esto depende de cuanta gente esté dispuesta a organizarlo y cuanta a acudir.

----------


## Némesis

1. Barcelona 
2. Barcelona 
3. Si, 10€ 
4. Si 
5. Un poco de todo 
6. Primavera u Otoño. 
7. Primera quedada global Magiapotagia.com

----------


## dreaigon

1. Murcia.
2. Barcelona.
3. si, alrededor de 50 euros
4. No (por mi edad)
5. Un poco de todo. si se hace en más de un dia
6. Antes de navidades
7. Magiquedada nacional ( y el año)


Todo dicho jaja

----------


## Rafa505

1. Madrid
2. Madrid
3. venga va, 10 €
4. Me es igual
5. Todo lo que se pueda
6. -
7. Magic Party ESP Madrid 2007-2008

----------


## Rafa505

(Repetido)

----------


## eidanyoson

1. Madrid

2. Madrid

3. puf, chungo, por mi 0€, pero como entiendo que del aire no se vive creo que si fuera (si realmente pudira ir), si que aportaría un dinero. Depende mucho de lo que se haga, pero si es en plan alojamiento, visitas y demás 50€  para un fin de semana estaría muy muy bien. Aunque yo digo 10€ como el resto, por no ser diferente  :D 

4. Querer, lo que es querer, sí, pero poder, lo que es poder, me da que no.

5. De todo un poco (soy un copiota, lo sé   :Oops:  )

6. Preferiría cuando haga sol y buen tiempo, porque salir por ahí con menos de cero grados y lloviendo no me motiva.

7. Magiquedada potagia 2007.
    E.M.I 2007 (Encuentro de Magos Internautas o algo así)
    E-mailgos (que feo)
    Magos sin Fronteras
    QIE 2007 (Quedada Ilusionistas Españoles)
    S.I.P 2007 (Spain Illusionist Party, pero estoy en contra de usar el inglés si somos españoles...)
    Primer encuentro de magos españoles virtuales...(M.E.V.)
    Quedada C.A.R.T.A (Cabalísticos, auríspices,recitadores, tahures y adivinos...) 
    E.S.P (Encuentro Secreto de Prestidigitadores)
    F 505.(creo que se entiende)
    Y ya vale que os atosigo ...


 :twisted:

----------


## dante

1-Barcelona
2-Barcelona
3-20€ 
4-estaría dispuesto a ayudar como organizador
5-Actuaciones en calle o alquilando una sala de teatro, cena conjunta y porqueno un mini conurso, mas orientado a gente como nosotros que a los profesionales del foro, o con distintos niveles
6-Septiembre o octubre
7- el E.N.M.E. Encuentro Nacional de Magos Españoles (ya tengo logo pensado y todo si os interesa)

----------


## dreaigon

y el tema del alojamiento?

Seria en hoteles, albergues o las propias casas de los foreros?

----------


## eldavy

El año pasado acudí a un encuentro de un foro, de un finde completo en un hotel cerca de Santiago de Compostela.
Por algo más de 100 € tuvimos comida, bebida y alojamiento desde el sábado por la mañana hasta el domingo, y un espacio donde desarrollar nuestra actividad. También hubo otra modalidad sin alojamiento para la gente de cerca.
Los gastos del viernes y comida del domingo corrieron por cuenta de cada uno. Fuimos más de 100 personas, ya era el 5º o 6º  encuentro de esta gente.

Madrid y Barcelona son ciudades caras para organizar estas cosas, sobre todo para la gente más joven   :Wink:

----------


## joepc

1. De León
2. Madrid
3. Como dice alguno, tal vez 10€, aunque no es que sea una cantidad fija, ya que no tengo ni idea.
4. Madrid me queda un pelin lejos.
5. En Oviedo se hizo Street magic (con recaudación para una ONG), seguida de una comida con espectáculo, y la verdad es que me gusto.
6. Octubre
6. Me gusta lo de E.N.M.E. Encuentro Nacional de Magos Españoles

----------


## mariio

1 madrid 
2 madrid
3 10 euros
4 si,por que no
5 un poco de todo
6 me da igual
7 quedada chachipiruli

----------


## ign

1. Cuenca.
2. Madrid.
3. 10 euros como todos, aunque no es definitivo.
4. Mal me iba a venir...
5. Todo lo que se pueda.
6. La que digais, pero que se avise con antelación, por supuesto.
7. Me ha gustado lo de E.N.M.E.

----------


## Dow

1.- Madrid
2.- Madrid
3.- Sí, 20€ (variar un poco)
4.- No xD
5.- Magia xD
6.- Me es indiferente, pero que no llegue el frio.
7.- me gusta quedada chachipiruli xD


hagamos competencia al fism! jaja

----------


## gomobel

1. Zaragoza
2. Madrid
3. Si, 10,34€
4. No, pero toy dispuesto a ayudar
5. Un poco de todo
6. Pilares
7. Quedada Chachipiruli


Propongo Zaragoza, que está a mitad de camino :D

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

*1.*Madrid
*2.*Madrid
*3.* ... Habrá que estirarse, pondré los 10,01€ que me encontré en la calle el otro día.
*4.*Si
*5.*Cualquier cosa
*6.*Agosto-Septiembre
*7.*E.N.M.E.


(Alojamiento: Si se hace en Madrid, mi casa tiene un par de camas libres)

----------


## gomobel

> *1.*Madrid
> *2.*Madrid
> *3.* ... Habrá que estirarse, pondré los 10,01€ que me encontré en la calle el otro día.
> *4.*Si
> *5.*Cualquier cosa
> *6.*Agosto-Septiembre
> *7.*E.N.M.E.
> 
> 
> (Alojamiento: Si se hace en Madrid, mi casa tiene un par de camas libres)


¿Un par? :D Pues si es en Madrid, la casa de Malc...Gonzalo tiene UNA cama :D jajajaja

----------


## hawyn yaur

1-Barcelona
2-Barcelona ( si es en madrid no puedo ir)
3-SI, entre 10 y 15 euros.
4-No
5-Todo lo que s epueda
6-indiferente
7-La KDD de Hawyn Yaur

----------


## Ayy

1- madrid
2 - madrid
3 - entre 10 y 50 euros(siempre que todos pongamos lo mismo xD)
4 - si
5 -  de todo no?
6 - no importa..
7 - voto por E.N.M.E.... pero solo por el logotipo e!! xD



haciendo recuento.... va ganando madrid no??

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

1.- Córdoba
2.- Madrid
3.- 10 Eurillos, por no dar más ni menos que los demás. 
4.- No. Vamos, que si hace falta colaboro, pero aviso que soy un desastre total.
5.- Conferencias, conferencias, conferencias, salida nocturna (no me refiero a ninguna chica, si no a salir por ahí), y magia en pubs.
6.- Este verano, cuando queráis, yo ya casi estoy de vacaciones.....
7.- ...........  :roll: 

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Ella

*1. Ciudad de donde eres*  madrid
[b]2. ¿Donde quieres que se realice la primera quedada? Madrid
*3. ¿Estarías dispuesto a pagar una cantidad para ayudar a los organizadores? ¿Cuánto?* Ni un duro, bastante es que os de la oportunidad de conocerme
*4. ¿Querrías ser organizador de la Quedada?*  No quiero, pero puedo ayudar con informacion
*5. ¿Qué te gustaría hacer en la quedada?* Magia  :117: 
*6. ¿Que fechas te gustaría que fueran?* cualquiera menos mediados de agosto y septiembre
*7. Propón un nombre para la quedada Española*  
quedada española   :Lol:

----------


## cuenk

1. Barcelona
2. Provincia de Barcelona
3. 10 euros
4. No me importaría
5. Street Magic, magia en local
6. Invierno 2007
7. Encuentro mágico Magiapotagia.com

----------


## pujoman

No es por chinchar a nadie, pero... es logico que los que viven en madrid quieran hacerla en Madrid y viceversa... creo que dependera de cuanta gente hay de madrid y cuanta de barcelona. Y los que viven a alrededores practicamente elejiran Madrid, asi que los Barcelonenses lo tenemos crudo jeje (mas que nada por proximidad, es logico que andalucia, badajoz,coruña pues elijan Madrid, ...) y a los que cojan avion dependera del precio del mismo.

1. Vilanova i la Geltru 
2. Barcelona 
3. 0,75€(lo que me cuesta ir a barcelona en tren)
4. No
5. magia en local  y salir de Fiesta jeje
6. Invierno tambien
7. la idea de Dante me gusta ENME

----------


## rifaj

1. Terrassa
2. Barcelona
3. Si, 20€
4. No
5. De todo un poco
6. Vacaciones de invierno
7. Quedada de Ricky Berlin

----------


## magmerli

1. Barcelona
2. Barcelona

Lo demás me lo estoy pensando  :Wink1: 

Soy nuevo en este foro (hace 2 dias), y me encantaria empezar a conoceros en persona y no por el foro, pero bueno, no será así. Me sorprende mucho que solo pongais 10 euros, tal vez no lo he entendido. ¿Ese dinero es para el bolsillo del organizador o para la organizacion de la quedada? Yo pondria mucho más contando que es para gastos y se podria hacer un llavero recordatorio o regalar algo, no se el que. Bueno, 10 euros me parece bien, 30 también. Como digo, soy novato  :Wink1:

----------


## pujoman

a ver lo que se podria hacer, entre todos poner X dinero para la gente que tenga que viajar, es decir, si se hace en barcelona por ejemplo, los de madrid, coruña,sevilla,etc etc, ponen dinero junatmente con los de Barcelona y alrededores para que puedan viajar lo mas barto posible, entre todos podriamos hacer que la quedada sea mas barata.

supongo que esa era la idea.

saludos

----------


## Ella

> a ver lo que se podria hacer, entre todos poner X dinero para la gente que tenga que viajar, es decir, si se hace en barcelona por ejemplo, los de madrid, coruña,sevilla,etc etc, ponen dinero junatmente con los de Barcelona y alrededores para que puedan viajar lo mas barto posible, entre todos podriamos hacer que la quedada sea mas barata.
> 
> supongo que esa era la idea.
> 
> saludos


y que la gente que vaya a ir en coche avise para que se le agregue mas gente

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Es para tener ideas generales y ver la predisposicion de la gente.

magmerli, el proximo dia 22 de julio hay quedada en barcelona. Pasate por el post
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...13361&start=15

----------


## Benji_

*1. Ciudad de donde eres*

 (En donde vivo  :Wink1: ) Madrid (Alcalá de Henares)

*2. ¿Donde quieres que se realice la primera quedada? Elige entre Madrid o Barcelona. La primera la realizaremos en una de estas dos.*

 Madrid

*3. ¿Estarías dispuesto a pagar una cantidad para ayudar a los organizadores? ¿Cuánto? Este dinero podría destinarse al alquiler de local o a la compra de premios, depende de los organizadores.*

  Pos 10 o 20 eurillos. De todas formas, en estos eventos (cuando yo hacía de estas cosas en otros ambitos), había patrocinadores, subvenciones, gente que prestaba locales: Asociaciones vecinales, centros culturales, esas cosillas.


*4. ¿Querrías ser organizador de la Quedada? en principio sólo lo serás si eres de la ciudad seleccionada, pero tb puedes ser organizador siendo de otra ciudad.*

  Ayudo en lo que pueda, pero eso de organizador... (además conozco a demasiada poca gente, ah! y no se hacer magia :P).

*5. ¿Qué te gustaría hacer en la quedada? Puedes poner varias, por ejemplo street magic, que se alquile un local para actuar, ir de bares, ir de teatros, hacer el turista, etc...* 

    Pues: Alguna tertulia magica para iniciados ;P, ver a los que sepan, hacer magia, alguna charlilla de alguien de por aqui que sepa. Lo de la magia en los pubs dicen que está bien.


*6. ¿Que fechas te gustaría que fueran? intentaremos que la primera sea este año, pero no puede ser ya por cuestiones de tiempo, así que pon un margen de 2 meses como mínimo.*

    Siendo en Madrid, pues casi que me da igual cualquier momento (ya no soy estudiante, snifs...  :Wink1: ). Si es en Barcelona, pues sería cosa de pedir dias.

*7. Propón un nombre para la quedada Española* 

     M^3 (M cubo) -> Magia, Magos y Misterio. (Por decir algo vamos, que es gratis  :Wink1: )

Un saludo

----------


## L-imposible

1) Madrid
2) Madrid
3) entre 10 y 15 €
4) Sí, pero no sola
5) Todo lo que de tiempo
6) Preferiblemente vacaciones de invierno, y si no, cuando se pueda.
7) M.M.I.S. (Magia made in Spain) x decir alguna chorrada  :Lol:  xD  pero me han gustado S.I.P. y E.N.M.E.

Dependiendo de las fechas en mi casa quizá también haya un par de camas libres.

Un saludo

Leticia

----------


## guille

1) Terrassa
2) Barcelona (sino no creo que pueda ir)
3) 10€
4) no
5) Magia
6) Mientras no sea agosto..
7) ENME.

----------


## eskroler

1) Madrid
2) Madrid
3) 10euros 
4) si hace falta si
5) Magia ( estaria bien lo de un local )
6) Octubre
7) R.E.I.´07 ( Reunión Española de Ilusionismo)

----------


## magomurga

1- Andorra
2- Barcelona
3- 10,02 (subo la cuota)
4-MEjor no...  :Lol:  
5- street magic y si conseguimos a alguien alguna conferencia.......
6-Septiembre-Octubre
7- SQI- (Super Quedada Internacional)

----------


## Ayy

y si ya vamos concretando :Confused:  
hay que ir haciendo recuento de votos.... que se que sale madrid... y hay que ir organizandolo!!!

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Hola!

1. Barcelona.
2. Barcelona.
3. Si, como casi todos 10 €.
4. No.
5. Magia.
6. La fecha me da igual mientras no sea dia de ir al cole.
7. Super Party Magic. :D 

Aver cuando se hacen los recuentos y se asegura todo.

Saludos!

----------


## alvaro lopez

1-Toledo
2-Madrid
3-10eur
4-No
5-De todo un poco 
6-Agosto-Septiembre
7-ENME

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

1- Barcelona
2- Barcelona
3- 10 €
4- No
5- Alquilar un local, entre otras cosas...
6- Me da igual, pero que no sea dia de cole.
7- R.E.I' 07

----------


## Andrew

1. Barcelona 
2. Barcelona
3. Si, lo que sea necesario, pero no excesivo 
4. Ayudaria en lo que pueda
5. Un poco de todo 
6. Fin de semana
7. MagicMeeting

Propongo: SI hay que buscar hoteles... etc, creo que es mejor quedar a las afueras de Barcelona (Cornellá,Esplugues,San boi...) de esa forma, a los que vivimos aquí no nos cuesta nada desplazarnos hasta allí, y a los que vienen de fuera, les saldrá la estancia muuuucho mas barata.

----------


## mariio

a nadie le gusta llamarlo quedada chachipiruli?

----------


## Andrew

Tio !!! Chachipiruli me encanta !!!

o también...

Encuentrodegentequehacecosasrarasyflipamuchoconlas  cartas

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> 1. Barcelona 
> 2. Barcelona 
> 3. Si, 10€ 
> 4. Si 
> 5. Un poco de todo 
> 6. Primavera u Otoño. 
> 7. Primera quedada global Magiapotagia.com


Ídem ...

----------

